# Relic from WW1 still around



## RabidAlien (Mar 17, 2011)

Found this nearby gem while searching for Geocaches in the area (Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site) around where I work:

Zoomed out view, to kinda show the general area, north of Fort Worth, west of Dallas






Top arrow points to the bomb target location, bottom arrow is one of the sites my company provides IT for. Soooo close....!





Bomb target as seen from Google.





This site has a *very* little bit of info on the site: Taliaferro Field Bombing Target / Hicks Field Bombing Target


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cool find RA! What's amazing is that it is still in real good shape and somewhat well preserved.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2011)

So, help my old brain out. What exactly are we looking at? It's a, what? A raised mound of dirt in the shape of an airplane?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> So, help my old brain out. What exactly are we looking at? It's a, what? A raised mound of dirt in the shape of an airplane?


 
Thor, it is a target made, I assume of dirt, and used for bombing practice and strafing practice. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> So, help my old brain out. What exactly are we looking at? It's a, what? A raised mound of dirt in the shape of an airplane?


 
A few close-up photo's makes it clear:


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks ABW and Marcel. That helps


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet, I didn't have closeup shots of it. From what I've read, its a sunken concrete shape of a WW1 biplane, used so that bombers/fighters from nearby Hicks field could practice strafing ground targets, and dropping sacks of flour for bombing practice. There were several in the area, since the Canadians trained pilots there (one site said they launched and landed an airplane every 50 seconds or so, round the clock, and the runway never got cold during the winter). This is the only one that hasn't had a housing area built up over it. Farmers recognized it for what it was, and have taken steps to ensure that it remains undisturbed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2011)

Your welcome Thor and excellent shots you have there Marcel, that gives a better idea of how it was made. I was not sure how or what it was made of. From RA's account we now know it's concrete. Thanks RA. This is very interesting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2011)

That is rather interesting....thanks for the heads up RA!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

Rather amazing that it still exists.


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2011)

Interesting find RA, thanks for sharing!


----------

